

Malaysia Wins Young Singaporean Science Whiz - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703837004575012950290932696.html

======
houseabsolute
What an embarrassment that they spend so much effort on fighting over a
foreigner instead of ceasing the religious oppression of their own people and
spending on their own educational and physical infrastructure.

~~~
patio11
On the other hand, over-enthusiasm about foreign talent often precedes
throwing resources into creating home-grown talent. First you go nuts about
the foreigners, then you send your kids to get educated with their kids, then
your kids send their kids to your schools, then your grandkids gripe about all
the damn foreigners taking up spots in their kid's classes. (Timeline not
necessarily to scale. See Japan in Meji through Taisho eras or China/India in
the last decade or two.)

------
yjsoon
His dad's blog is, frankly, quite ridiculous. Read it and my eyebrows hurt
from all the raising. <http://scientific-child-prodigy.blogspot.com/>

